# Recipes



## Guest (Mar 1, 2000)

I have just recently found out that I have IBS and would like to have some recipes that may help. And any advise helpful hints any thing to help. I need some help to cope with it as well as to try to under stand it. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.Thank you ;0) ------------------


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2000)

Littlemother,Welcome to the board......I feel sure you will get some helpful advice, information, and recipes to help you.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

